# benzyl peroxide vs. salicylic acid?



## xiahe (Apr 26, 2007)

honestly which one better?  they're both used to fight acne but is one really better than the other?


----------



## suzy_ (Apr 29, 2007)

i'd like to know too... i actually use both right now. i think i remember hearing that the salicylic acid was better for ur skin than BP.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 29, 2007)

It probably depends on your skin.  Salicylic Acid makes my skin react horrible.  It gets really red and irritated, whereas my skin reacts really well to Benzoyl Peroxide and it really helped my acne go away.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 30, 2007)

i use both but it's hard to determine what works better because it depends on the product...i've used a number of acne products and spot treatments.  they all work but some work better than others.  i heard that salicylic acid _is_ better for your skin because i heard benzoyl peroxide is linked to cancer...there's an article: 

http://www.absoluteacneinfo.com/benz...enzoyl-15.html

but i don't know how true this is.  it kinda scares me because i've been using benzoyl peroxide (i use proactiv) for a very long time but at the same time nothing weird has happened to my face...but it seems like anything and everything can cause cancer nowadays :/


----------



## goink (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_http://www.absoluteacneinfo.com/benz...enzoyl-15.html
but i don't know how true this is.  it kinda scares me because i've been using benzoyl peroxide (i use proactiv) for a very long time but at the same time nothing weird has happened to my face...but it seems like anything and everything can cause cancer nowadays :/_

 
Yeah, I read something about benzoyl peroxide causing cancer. I do not believe it though. I did some research online and found that most sites that state that information is promoting their own line of skincare products. That site that you have listed is selling a book on preventing acnes the natural way. It will be slightly biased to chemicals.

I know that wikipedia is not reliable but this is what it says: "When applied to skin benzoyl peroxide has been shown to induce cancer, but _only_ when used at 100% concentrations; it has not been shown to do this at the far lower concentrations used for treating acne, and at lower concentrations benzoyl peroxide has been found not to be mutagenic or carcinogenic."

Not only is benzoyl peroxide in the acne products, but also present in _some _bleaching toothpaste or hair dyes.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_Yeah, I read something about benzoyl peroxide causing cancer. I do not believe it though. I did some research online and found that most sites that state that information is promoting their own line of skincare products. That site that you have listed is selling a book on preventing acnes the natural way. It will be slightly biased to chemicals.

I know that wikipedia is not reliable but this is what it says: "When applied to skin benzoyl peroxide has been shown to induce cancer, but only when used at 100% concentrations; it has not been shown to do this at the far lower concentrations used for treating acne, and at lower concentrations benzoyl peroxide has been found not to be mutagenic or carcinogenic."

Not only is benzoyl peroxide in the acne products, but also present in some bleaching toothpaste or hair dyes._

 
that makes me feel better knowing this...and most acne medications that contain benzoyl peroxide are only like, 10%.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 30, 2007)

BP also makes your skin more prone to burning in the sun, so perhaps that could increase the chances of getting cancer that way?  I don't know, just a possibility.


----------



## goink (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_that makes me feel better knowing this...and most acne medications that contain benzoyl peroxide are only like, 10%._

 
In Canada, benzoyl peroxide over 10% are banned. A prescription is required for acne medication over 5% benzoyl peroxide. We have Clean & Clear's Persal-gel in only 5% benzoyl peroxide.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_BP also makes your skin more prone to burning in the sun, so perhaps that could increase the chances of getting cancer that way? I don't know, just a possibility._

 
That is true.
BP removes the top layer of the skin, kinda like an exfoliation. I have pale, "freckle-prone" skin. I found that when I exfoliated often, my freckles darken.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 1, 2007)

Benzoyl Peroxide can only be sold at 10% concentrations in the US without a prescription and very few doctors will prescribe anything higher.

The difference essentially:
Salicylic Acid is a beta-hydroxy acid.  It's a pore cleanser, not just a surface treatment.  It's most natural form is willow bark, an anti-inflammatory.  So it will almost instantly take down a raised blemish. Being a BHA, it also will help with sebum secretion, a derm or esthetician will often recommend a regimen built around salicylic for someone who's chronically oily-skinned.
Benzoyl Peroxide is a bacteria killer, it inhibits the P. Acne bacteria in the skin and in blemishes, so zits basically have nothing to keep them thriving once its done it's job.   However, it's very drying, which is why a lot of people can't tolerate ProActiv Solution; all of the steps use Benzoyl Peroxide, and it should only be a nighttime treatment.  BP does increase the skin's sensitivity to the sun, so it should be used in the evening and a broad spectrum sunscreen should be applied to the face the day after before any sun exposure.

When used correctly, both ingredients work well for acne and acne prone skin, however salicylic acid is the easiest to use and has less adverse reactions.

ETA:
Benzoyl Peroxide will photosensitize in the sun, so wearing it during the day as a spot treatment will often result in "bleached" spots on the face.


----------



## User49 (May 1, 2007)

*salicylic acid: I'd never heard of it before I started using this 5 Minute Face Mask which contains saliclic acid. It's amazing stuff. For me I was hooked on that product once I found out how good it was so I would def. suggest that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: The product is called Acne Phisoderm Clear Confidence 5 Mintue Face Mask (So good and v. cheap!)
*


----------



## MsButterfli (May 1, 2007)

thanks ive been using the clean and clear 3 step kit and it has both bp and s/a its doin a good job tho..got rid of a few plateaus i had when aunt flo came thru lol


----------



## Potion (May 5, 2007)

I only use BP because SA didn´t work for me (the pimples STAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------

